# Trouble with youtube



## Reformingstudent (Apr 27, 2008)

For some reason now all I get when I click on a youtube video is the message,
"were sorry, this video is no longer available" I re-down loaded adobe flash player thinking that would do the tick and fix it but I'm still getting the same message. Any ideas how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I downloaded Opera web browser so now I can watch Youtube videos but I am not sure why I can't view them when I am in IE. Any ideas? I re-loaded the flash player but that did not help any. Is it my PC or has anyone else had this problem before?

Thanks.


----------



## bookslover (May 7, 2008)

Doesn't that message you're getting mean that the video has been pulled, for whatever reason?


----------



## brymaes (May 7, 2008)

> Doesn't that message you're getting mean that the video has been pulled, for whatever reason?


Not if he can watch in Opera


> Any ideas how to fix it?


Probably a silly question, but have you cleaned out you cache and cookies?


----------



## Timothy William (May 7, 2008)

I have that occur fairly often. Sometimes when I click on an embedded video in a blog it will happen, then if I go to the actual YouTube site it will download. Other times it plays for 2 seconds with no sound then stops. Changing from Firefox to Opera always seems to solve the problem. Though it can also happen in Opera, and is fixed by using Firefox. BTW have you downloaded Opera 9 beta 5? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 7, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> I have that occur fairly often. Sometimes when I click on an embedded video in a blog it will happen, then if I go to the actual YouTube site it will download. Other times it plays for 2 seconds with no sound then stops. Changing from Firefox to Opera always seems to solve the problem. Though it can also happen in Opera, and is fixed by using Firefox. BTW have you downloaded Opera 9 beta 5? If so, what do you think?



I have Opera 9.27 Not bad. Sure is different though. It's taking me a while to get used to it but I still use IE most of the time.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 9, 2008)

I get prompts, which I have ignored, to upgrade to Opera 5.1. Is their an advantage to Opera 9.5 over the previous version of Opera? If so should I select the english or international version of Opera 5.1?


----------

